# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Teatro y magia...

## palma50

Hola colegas. alguien podria comentar acerca de obras de teatro que sin que su finalidad sea un espectaculo de magia la hayan ocupado u ocupen? gracias.  saludos.

----------


## Pulgas

Perdón, ¿te refieres a que traten el tema de la magia o a que incluyan juegos de magia dentro de la obra?

----------


## palma50

> Perdón, ¿te refieres a que traten el tema de la magia o a que incluyan juegos de magia dentro de la obra?


 Hola Pulgas. me refiero a que incluyan juegos de magia. saludos.

----------


## lalogmagic

Se que existió una obra que se llamo "El Toque Mágico" de hecho se pudo en escena en México por el mago Dino y de ahí adoptó el nombre para su club de magia que se llama El Toque Mágico de Dino, ya tiene muchos años que se monto esta obra pero hasta donde sé fue una adaptación de una obra de Brodway, trataré de averiguarte más al respecto, porque si en internet buscas solamente sale asuntos del club y de la convención anual que organiza Dino.

Saludos.

----------


## Prendes

Hace ya unos cuantos años, rondaría yo los 7 años, trajeron a mi colegio una obra de teatro. 
En ella aparecía un brujo que, a lo largo de la obra, metía algo de magia. En concreto recuerdo la bola zombie.

Durante el recreo, el brujo de la obra se cruzó con nosotros, y tras mucho insistir nos hizo un par de color changes que me dejaron loco (en mi mente de niño, las cartas tenían algún tipo de extraña composición química que, al tocarlas, el calor de la mano las hacía cambiar).


Probablemente el brujo (mago) de esa obra de teatro fuera lo que me hizo adentrarme más en la magia, y echarle un ojo al Magia Borrás que todo el mundo tenía en casa pero pocos aprovechaban.


Siento no poder se más concreto con la temática de la obra (que supongo que es lo que buscas), pero bueno, me parece una historia curiosa.

----------


## Moñiño

Solo dire 4 palabras Ignoto, MagDani  Magofilia  "La taberna Magica". MagDani, cuelga algo de informacion aqui para los colegas foreros de esas representaciones que haceis.

----------


## Lukan

Pero qué esto? Un espectáculo de magia perfectamente integrado en una función de teatro o algo así?... Paree interesante, que cuenten algo más...


Saludos!!

----------


## Maguician

Yo conocer, no conozco ninguna...pero una vez casi escribo una pequeña obra de teatro para mi instituto, en la cual, como era de esperar, habría algo de magia. Supongo que puedo retomar la escritura. Palma50 ¿el tema lo has creado porque necesitas una obra de teatro con magia, o sólamente por curiosidad?

----------


## palma50

> Yo conocer, no conozco ninguna...pero una vez casi escribo una pequeña obra de teatro para mi instituto, en la cual, como era de esperar, habría algo de magia. Supongo que puedo retomar la escritura. Palma50 ¿el tema lo has creado porque necesitas una obra de teatro con magia, o sólamente por curiosidad?


Hola colega. es por curiosidad, que nace de mi aficion al ilusionismo y de acudir al teatro.  saludos.

----------


## MagDani

Bueno pues Magofilia es una compañía Magico teatral que combina las Artes Escénicas como el Ilusionismo, teatro, humor y  música . Todo en un entorno distendido y participativo. Integrado por seis componentes (Olga, Ignoto, Pato, Yumé, Thom as Magic y MagDani)  con amplia experiencia en todos los campos antes mencionados.

Sus miembros provienen del mundo de la Magia, el Teatro y la Música, teniendo en común la Integración del Ilusionismo en sus espectáculos aportando nuevas dimensiones a los mismos su experiencia combinada.

Los espectáculos abarcan un extenso abanico de edades, siendo la característica principal la Integración del público dentro del espectáculo, lo que dinamiza el mismo, haciendo que no sean iguales dos actuaciones.

En estos momentos disponemos de dos espectáculos:
* "Magofilia Show" donde intervienen 5 magos con un hilo común que es el presentador (que también actua), es mas un formato clasico de Mago - Presentador - Mago - Presentador...
* "La Taberna Mágica" Este espectáculo *es una obra teatral* llena de Ilusionismo , que narra los desmanes que suceden en una pequeña taberna , donde confluyen pasado y futuro en un solo presente. Un paseo por la fina ironia , donde esperamos hacer que disfrute el público familiar.

El publico no solo será publico sino que formarán parte del espectáculo como clientes de la taberna.

¿Quien no entraría en una "Taberna Magica" donde la visitan diariamente Elfos, Brujas, Tahures y todo tipo de personajes de muchas épocas y donde la magia surge en cualquier momento y en cualquier situación.

MAGOFILIA MAGIA,TEATRO MAGICO,HUMOR CON MAGIA,VALENCIA,ALICANTE,CASTELLON,MADRID,BARCELONA  ,BILBAO,SEVILLA,ALBACETE,MURCIA

----------


## Serjo

Sigo sin entender tu pregunta Palm, 
Obras clasicas que incluyan magia hay algunas ( no son muchas) una que giran en torno a la magia algunas sales incluso mencionadas en el libro de Maskelyne... 
Cerca del 2006 en Argentina hicieron un musical con relativo éxito Houdini.
Luego aquel que mezclaba en sus especiales de TV magia con un linea argumental simple pero efectiva desde mi punto de vista Rudy Coby en este caso Lab Man se enfrentaba a sus archienemigos, o en otro lab man tienen un problema ha de encontrar piernas nuevas ara niky neutron su ayudante robot, surrealismo en estado puro y muchoa mucha diversión. si pones lab man tal vez te salgan los comics de Rudy Coby ya que que su estética salia de alli.

Pero aqui se diferencian hilo argumental, argumentalidad (neologismo) emparentado con el concepto de magia ficisional de gaby, y magia argumental.
Magia hilo argumental... hay una idea que se desea ir transmitiendo donde hay una estética y tematica comun, pero los juegos se continuan metiendo de manera un poco caprichosa.
Magia con argumentalidad hay una historia mas fuerte que respalda lo que se hace pero posee muchas incoherencias y huevos que el espectador ha de llenar, no todo está cerrado puede convivir cartas con una historia que hable sobre la edad media otorgando valor simbólico a cada elemento, un estilo Rene Lavand pero tambien se puede dar en escena.
Y lo que se llama magia argumental, (aqui se le llama teatralizada término que considero incorrecto: ya que por definición, la magia de escena al menos, siempre debería serlo) en este tipo de espectáculos todo esta perfectamente cerrado nada surge porque si cada juego esta por una necesidad, real o creada dentro de la historia. En la actualidad esta muy de moda pero de todos los espectáculos que he visto por BCN anunciados como magia argumental ninguno lo eran. Implica introducción, nudo, desenlace y en la parte del nudo que los conflictos sean encadenados y cada vez mas interesantes...
Detras de esto hay todo un debate esteril sobre si el teatro se come la magia o si la magia se come el teatro... sobre la puraza de la magia y oras zandeces magiles, pero que vienen desde antes de 1911. Maskelyne en su libro da una o dos directrices al respecto.
La magia argumental estubo de moda en los 80 y realmente no le hizo una favor al genero, los personajes eran magos disfrazados, la calidad interpretativa era decadente. La magia estaba metida con clazador y cada espectáculo parecía una reunión de disfrazados o una fiesta de fin de curso. Esto opinión fue recogida entre magos de renombre y con simpatía hacia este género.

Mi primer espectáculo en esta línea iba sobre el comick Spaum pero si es ya dificil de entender ponerlo en escena fue peor, el concepto de el mal persigue al mal hacerle enteder en 10 minutos a quienes no conocían el comick fue una estupidez.
Mi segundo intendo Pesadilla de libertad en díez minutos se muestra un sueño, la estructura ayuda a que un sueño se permite cierto surrealismo y salto pero a nivel estructural posee algunos va y venes que no son buenos para el público pero que fue acompañado y es acompañado con el  beneplacito del publico profano y magico internacional 
En el 2008 yo estrené después de dos años a las ideas y venidas con un gionista profesional Emili Corral, un espectaculo SUPERAMAZING donde el protagonista no estaba ligado a la magia ni se hablaba de la magia (un niño se entera eran unos superheroes y que su padres han sido masacrados por un archivillano, el pinguino. Este niño será adulto durante doce horas tedrá que superar una serie de pruebas para ejercitar sus poderes de superheroe ( buscar un ayudante, la visión de royos x, velocidad) y luchar contra el pingüino... El pingüino logra hacerse su ayudante lo que lo entorpecerá toda al final Supermazing en el limite de su tiempo logrará parar la destrucción del planeta pero volverá a ser niño. Pulir el argumento a nivel guión para eliminar todas las incoherencias fue un trabajo total de año y medio largo con un ritmo de trabajo fuerte.
Yo no conozco otra obra de hora larga donde la magia o el hacedor mago no sea portagonista
Problema de la anterior es que el argumento es muy lineal, de cuento clásico (la base sería casi la cenincienta) no permite giros interesantes. Otra es el género con la que la anuncias dejando ya la critica de los magos (que es un tema aparte). Es un tanto infantil.
En la actualidad trabajo en otra pero esta, hasta no esar estrenada, es secreto... será un tragicomedia, la parte trágica será dura de digerir... no tengo claro si el protagonista será un mago (no es mi deseo) pero si es lo mejor para la obra lo sera... esta la idea solo falta el guión final. Y es para adultos
Aqui un resumen de pesadilla



Este es simplemente un resumen tengo uno mas largo pero no esta subido...



Esepero que te sea clarificador, si tienes alguna duda puedes preguntar, yo tengo unos cuadernos o que son parte de las conferencias que aborda el tema

----------


## MagDani

Muy bueno Serjo, me ha encantado

----------


## palma50

> Sigo sin entender tu pregunta Palm, 
> Obras clasicas que incluyan magia hay algunas ( no son muchas) una que giran en torno a la magia algunas sales incluso mencionadas en el libro de Maskelyne... 
> Cerca del 2006 en Argentina hicieron un musical con relativo éxito Houdini.
> Luego aquel que mezclaba en sus especiales de TV magia con un linea argumental simple pero efectiva desde mi punto de vista Rudy Coby en este caso Lab Man se enfrentaba a sus archienemigos, o en otro lab man tienen un problema ha de encontrar piernas nuevas ara niky neutron su ayudante robot, surrealismo en estado puro y muchoa mucha diversión. si pones lab man tal vez te salgan los comics de Rudy Coby ya que que su estética salia de alli.
> 
> Pero aqui se diferencian hilo argumental, argumentalidad (neologismo) emparentado con el concepto de magia ficisional de gaby, y magia argumental.
> Magia hilo argumental... hay una idea que se desea ir transmitiendo donde hay una estética y tematica comun, pero los juegos se continuan metiendo de manera un poco caprichosa.
> Magia con argumentalidad hay una historia mas fuerte que respalda lo que se hace pero posee muchas incoherencias y huevos que el espectador ha de llenar, no todo está cerrado puede convivir cartas con una historia que hable sobre la edad media otorgando valor simbólico a cada elemento, un estilo Rene Lavand pero tambien se puede dar en escena.
> Y lo que se llama magia argumental, (aqui se le llama teatralizada término que considero incorrecto: ya que por definición, la magia de escena al menos, siempre debería serlo) en este tipo de espectáculos todo esta perfectamente cerrado nada surge porque si cada juego esta por una necesidad, real o creada dentro de la historia. En la actualidad esta muy de moda pero de todos los espectáculos que he visto por BCN anunciados como magia argumental ninguno lo eran. Implica introducción, nudo, desenlace y en la parte del nudo que los conflictos sean encadenados y cada vez mas interesantes...
> ...


Mil gracias Serjo. ha sido totalmente clarificador. me ha gustado muchisimo. un abrazo. saludos.

----------


## palma50

> Bueno pues Magofilia es una compañía Magico teatral que combina las Artes Escénicas como el Ilusionismo, teatro, humor y música . Todo en un entorno distendido y participativo. Integrado por seis componentes (Olga, Ignoto, Pato, Yumé, Thom as Magic y MagDani) con amplia experiencia en todos los campos antes mencionados.
> 
> Sus miembros provienen del mundo de la Magia, el Teatro y la Música, teniendo en común la Integración del Ilusionismo en sus espectáculos aportando nuevas dimensiones a los mismos su experiencia combinada.
> 
> Los espectáculos abarcan un extenso abanico de edades, siendo la característica principal la Integración del público dentro del espectáculo, lo que dinamiza el mismo, haciendo que no sean iguales dos actuaciones.
> 
> En estos momentos disponemos de dos espectáculos:
> * "Magofilia Show" donde intervienen 5 magos con un hilo común que es el presentador (que también actua), es mas un formato clasico de Mago - Presentador - Mago - Presentador...
> * "La Taberna Mágica" Este espectáculo *es una obra teatral* llena de Ilusionismo , que narra los desmanes que suceden en una pequeña taberna , donde confluyen pasado y futuro en un solo presente. Un paseo por la fina ironia , donde esperamos hacer que disfrute el público familiar.
> ...


 Hola Mag Dani. "que ganas de ver la taberna magica" se oye estupendo. saludos.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Palma, te pilla un poco lejos, pero con la magia todo es posible

----------


## Maguician

Bueno, y esto lo pongo yo para el que le interese... rifo una obra de teatro de magia...el que la quiera, que me lo diga... :302:  :302:

----------


## Serjo

Me interesa.

----------


## Maguician

> Me interesa.


 ¡Pues si te interesa, te la paso!Contacta por MP.

----------


## Alejandra Cuadros

Si bien me acuerdo en el teatro del siglo de oro había un subgénero dentro de la comedia nueva de las comedias de magia...

----------

